# Surf and Turf



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

KJ's, a local IGA grocer here, has crab legs on sale this week for $7.50/lb. A great price if they look decent so I went to check them out. Usually they don't have the best looking legs, but this time I was pleasantly surprised at how they looked. Including my wife, there's a few in the family who love them so I figured I'd treat them. Invited our best friends over to eat and he doesn't eat them so I figured I would grill a steak or two for me and him and whoever else may want some. He had an idea for a side dish to go with everything so here we go...

The side dish started with 3 colored peppers and 1 medium onion chopped. Into a pan with some butter and course salt and pepper to saute until tender...







Added 3 bags of frozen riced cauliflower that were allowed to thaw and sauted that...






Added a jar of chopped sun dried tomatoes, minus the oil, and sauted some more. Garnished with chopped green onions. Call that done...






Roasted fresh asparagus with butter, salt & pepper, and shredded parmesan cheese until tender and the cheese gets some color...





Reverse seared 3 ribeyes...






Crab legs in the pot to steam while the steak was resting...






Served with garlic bread. Time to eat...






Our 3 year old granddaughter loves crab legs, just have to teach her how to crack them... But she's learning...






The cauliflower side dish was interesting and good. I asked him where he got the recipe and he said he kind of made it up using what he had. I'd make it again...


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 7, 2023)

Great looking meal. I like that side. Might have to try something like that myself.

Jim


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 7, 2023)

That looks awesome.  Great price on the legs.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 7, 2023)

Nice feast Charles. Looks like it was enjoyed by all.
Cauliflower dish looks tasty. Definitely a different than the norm.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal. I like that side. Might have to try something like that myself.
> 
> Jim





motocrash said:


> Nice feast Charles. Looks like it was enjoyed by all.
> Cauliflower dish looks tasty. Definitely a different than the norm.


Thanks guys. The whole meal with the exception of the cauliflower dish is fairly straightforward. The cauliflower was my main focus here because it was different pretty good...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks awesome.  Great price on the legs.


Thank you! That is a good price on the legs as long as they look good. I've looked at them there before and was less than impressed to say the least...


----------



## tbern (Jan 7, 2023)

awesome looking feast!! thanks for sharing it and your granddaughter is sure a cutie!!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 7, 2023)

Looks like a great meal


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

tbern said:


> awesome looking feast!! thanks for sharing it and your granddaughter is sure a cutie!!


Thank you! She's 1 of the 4 granddaughters we have and the youngest. She just turned 3 and is my Sweetie Pie!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

smokerjim said:


> Looks like a great meal


Thank you very much, Jim!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jan 7, 2023)

I would be happy with any one of those, let alone a plate full of all of them  Great cook!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 7, 2023)

Nice thread and awesome meal!  BTW, your Granddaughter is adorable… such a cutie!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

Buckeyedude said:


> I would be happy with any one of those, let alone a plate full of all of them  Great cook!


Thanks Dude! I went back to the store today to see if the crab legs I got were just a fluke and they had plenty more that looked just as good. For $7.50/lb., I just had to buy some more for the freezer...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread and awesome meal!  BTW, your Granddaughter is adorable… such a cutie!


Thank you, Justin. Yes she's my Sweetie Pie, but NOOO, she doesn't have Papa wrapped around her little finger...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2023)

Looks bomb Charles. My friends in Alaska sent me 34lb of Alaskan king crab today. The wait is killing me!


----------



## R Blum (Jan 7, 2023)

Had these bad boys for New Years.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks bomb Charles. My friends in Alaska sent me 34lb of Alaskan king crab today. The wait is killing me!


You're a lucky man, Jake! I'm a little more than jealous  ENJOY that king crab, my friend!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

R Blum said:


> Had these bad boys for New Years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's surf and turf I can dive into. I know you enjoyed that...


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2023)

Looks awesome Charles! Cute grandkid too! We're having surf and turf today. Finally!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 8, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Looks awesome Charles! Cute grandkid too! We're having surf and turf today. Finally!


Thank you, Steve!! Enjoy your surf and turf, just be sure to post pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2023)

That one great meal Charles.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 8, 2023)

Charles , nice right up and great looking plate for sure.

David


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2023)

Absolutely stunning Charles!! A truly world class meal my friend.


GonnaSmoke said:


> Our 3 year old granddaughter loves crab legs


Precious pic!! She looks so sweet.

Robert


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Monday at 9:12 AM)

Great looking meal Charles! I'd eat myself silly on that. My wife is a big fan of cauliflower rice and makes it often. It is surprisingly good and you can season it with a variety of flavors.  2 thumbs up    for this post


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Monday at 10:32 AM)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That one great meal Charles.


Thank you, Brian. As long as the price of crab legs is cheap enough...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Monday at 10:33 AM)

DRKsmoking said:


> Charles , nice right up and great looking plate for sure.
> 
> David


Thank you, David! I appreciate the comments...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Monday at 10:35 AM)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely stunning Charles!! A truly world class meal my friend.
> 
> Precious pic!! She looks so sweet.
> 
> Robert


She is quite a mess for sure! Three years old and in charge around here...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Monday at 10:37 AM)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Great looking meal Charles! I'd eat myself silly on that. My wife is a big fan of cauliflower rice and makes it often. It is surprisingly good and you can season it with a variety of flavors.  2 thumbs up    for this post


We have the cauliflower rice often, ourselves. Very delicious and versatile vegetable. Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## sawhorseray (Monday at 11:39 AM)

Some really nice work there Charles, points for sure! Grand daughter is just cute as could be! RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Monday at 12:52 PM)

sawhorseray said:


> Some really nice work there Charles, points for sure! Grand daughter is just cute as could be! RAY


Thank you, Ray! We have 4 granddaughters, no boys yet, and she's the youngest...


----------

